# This Weekend's Lunkers



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Had some great fishin' over the weekend. The smallies are from Erie...and the bigmouth was from Pymatuning Reservoir.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If I would have had either of those fish yesterday I would have won some money. Both are nice fish Mo !!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish. I'm jealous!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Just watched the video I'm now checking out the stills. Two thumbs up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

